# Oh My Gosh! Such cute stuff!



## joyceagnes (Aug 3, 2019)

I just had to share:
https://www.mypz.nl


----------



## Helene18 (Nov 10, 2017)

Beautiful, but certainly no bargains.


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

I kept getting the same loopy garment kit ! Expensive and I didn't like it.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't like this "click-bait"!

What is it? 
crochet?
knit?
cats?
dogs?
children?
a joke?
quilting?
sunset?
flowers?

Don't be surprised if you end up on my 'ignore list'!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Pretty colors in the garments.


----------



## dunflyin (Oct 27, 2015)

yourmother306 said:


> I don't like this "click-bait"!
> 
> What is it?
> crochet?
> ...


OH MY!!! Hold on a minute if you please......I do not know what website came up for you, but it must have been a very incorrect one! If you can, figure out how to access the one she is so excited about because it really is SO MUCH FUN! The designer of these incredible colorful mohair (mostly) garments are unique and really really beautiful !

now that I think of it I shall photograph some of her sweaters from the website that didn't work for you and post them in another email here for you, ok, so you can get an idea of the website. I do think you will change your mind! (even if you are not fond of her designs and her color riot creations


----------



## Lena B (Aug 15, 2015)

Love her knitting some pattern I would knit I did knit yrs ago the mohair patchwork sweater for D in L she loved it must look out my patten thanks for sharing this funky site


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

I don't open unknown links, so did a google search.
This is what it shows about the site (I still did not click the link).

MYPZ | Handmade luxury mohair cardigans | knitwear
https://www.mypz.nl

MYPZ Hand-dyed yarns. We have many different types of hand-dyed yarns for you in our collection. Our colorful hand-dyed yarns are perfect for a chunky sweater or cardigan. With a wide variety of colorways you can combine very well for your project. Our collection hand-dyed yarns: • MYPZ hand-dyed Chunky kidmohair dk • MYPZ hand-dyed Kidsilk ...

14 day return guarantee Ships in 1-3 business days.

Cardigans
All our cardigans are hand knitted in …

Patterns
Patterns (NL-ENG-DE) - M Y P Z mohair cardigan
Sweaters

Yarn
Yarn & handspun yarn - MYPZ. Pay safely online. 14 day return guarantee. Ships in 1 …

Kits
Kits (NL & ENG) | Crochet your own cardigan

Tools

Our mohair cardigans are all hand made in The Netherlands. Each cardigan is a unique …
MYPZ story

The MYPZ mohair cardigans are all hand knitted in The Netherlands. Each cardigan …
Blog

Our mohair cardigans are all hand made in The Netherlands. Each cardigan is a unique …
Kidsilk Lace

Here you can find all our own MYPZ hand-dyed Kidsilk Lace. The composition is: 72% kid …
Chunky Baby Alpaca


----------



## dunflyin (Oct 27, 2015)

JennyG12 said:


> I don't open unknown links, so did a google search.
> This is what it shows about the site (I still did not click the link).
> 
> MYPZ | Handmade luxury mohair cardigans | knitwear
> ...


Thank you for clarifying that for her! I just sent her a private message with similar info.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

Very unique items.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Interesting, thanks.


----------



## joyceagnes (Aug 3, 2019)

Just sharing what I thought was a fun site, with very colorful and easy patterns, from the Netherlands. Oh well.


----------



## dunflyin (Oct 27, 2015)

joyceagnes said:


> Just sharing what I thought was a fun site, with very colorful and easy patterns, from the Netherlands. Oh well.


I love the website that you most generously and thoughtful supplied to all of us here on KP!

I browsed around on it and then listened to the interview with the designer. I listened to all of it because I found it a tale of success by one little ole gal wishing to explore what she loves. She did such a superb job. I love all her very colorful choices. I suspect that I would be unable to wear the fiber because I'm one who is susceptible to itching with any wool. ( sad ).

I also think people didn't understand that the sweaters/garments she sold were already HAND knitted, and that explains her very pricey pieces. If people would listen to her interview they would have more understanding of what she is endeavoring to do, and the means to achieve it.

I thank you for the website. I'd love to knit one of her creations, but then I'd have to find, in my sizable family, someone who could "pull it off", and actually be able to wear the fiber.

Please, do not be put off by unfavorable comments. This is the world in which we find ourselves. Just keep being the thoughtful voice we have here on this site. I do know of a few who misunderstood your post. I think they have discovered that it is a very valuable site for creative knitters! Take heart..........

You are appreciated!!!


----------



## Lynjoywal (Jun 3, 2019)

yourmother306 said:


> I don't like this "click-bait"!
> 
> What is it?
> crochet?
> ...


Oh dear - I must have missed the bit where the OP said *"You must open this link - if you don't something bad will happen to you"*.

We do have choices in life and I thought everyone on KP was old enough to decide which choice they made (except you apparently). 
And you will put *her* on *your* ignore list!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Give us a break!!


----------



## Beverooni (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you for researching and educating us about this woman and her accomplishments. She's certainly earned any and all the success possible for her hard work and commitment to her craft. 

Thanks again,
Bev


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

Way outside my price range, I'm afraid!


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

I also came up with a click bait site.


----------



## Lynjoywal (Jun 3, 2019)

Lilyan said:


> I also came up with a click bait site.


Many others didn't!


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Lynjoywal said:


> Many others didn't!


It might have something to do with the location of the IP address.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Gorgeous, but you could buy something already made for those prices. Nice to look at, though.


----------



## Susie's (Aug 5, 2014)

They are lovely. Wish I could afford one.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Lynjoywal said:


> Oh dear - I must have missed the bit where the OP said *"You must open this link - if you don't something bad will happen to you"*.
> 
> We do have choices in life and I thought everyone on KP was old enough to decide which choice they made (except you apparently).
> And you will put *her* on *your* ignore list!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Give us a break!!


Cool your jets.

There are indeed some that is getting a clickbait site instead of the one posted.
Some of my friends (outside of this forum) e-mailed me about it.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Lilyan said:


> I also came up with a click bait site.


Many around the world is getting the clickbait.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Lilyan said:


> It might have something to do with the location of the IP address.


Maybe. But it is disturbing to know that a link is being highjacked by 'someone' to re-direct.


----------



## Sldelisa (May 12, 2012)

I thought the sweaters and patterns were beautiful! They were out of my price range but I will look at the patterns again. Maybe I can make one for myself. Thank you for posting this. I enjoyed it.


----------



## dunflyin (Oct 27, 2015)

Lynjoywal said:


> Oh dear - I must have missed the bit where the OP said *"You must open this link - if you don't something bad will happen to you"*.
> 
> We do have choices in life and I thought everyone on KP was old enough to decide which choice they made (except you apparently).
> And you will put *her* on *your* ignore list!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Give us a break!!


Just to be fair. I've had a private conversation with her and she is a very nice, helpful person who is not putting her on her ignore list. Lets all just try to be fair to each other. There is far too much negative feeling in the air these days and we all should be trying to change the feeling into helping. I know you will agree. Have fun and enjoy this knitting habit that we all cannot live without. We are all just grateful for this site that allows us to share so much. Stay safe and happy and go forth and continue clicking those needles!!.


----------



## dunflyin (Oct 27, 2015)

so very true. What a shame that we cannot feel safe to investigate any longer. I was happy enough to not get that click bate site!


----------



## Janasr (Feb 25, 2018)

Fun stuff! Thank you for sharing. Even being pricey it’s still fun to look at. Looking at the cute patterns isn’t a commitment to buy!


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

JennyG12 said:


> Maybe. But it is disturbing to know that a link is being highjacked by 'someone' to re-direct.


Agreed. I tried to gain access a second time on another computer that is load with heavy security software, still went to click bait and received a security warning. My friend started to trace it. For what it is worth, he thinks it may be controlled from the Ukraine.


----------



## joyceagnes (Aug 3, 2019)

So sorry for this. Please, just don't go there.

Thank you all for the warnings.


----------



## Gohogs (Jul 28, 2019)

“Oh my gosh! Such cute stuff!” You got me! My kind of eye candy!! Thanks for sharing the site! I had my fingers crossed the kits would be less expensive. ???? I like the yarn, the colors and the pattern. Heck, I don’t even mind the hoody.


----------



## yoniedow (Oct 26, 2011)

My brother lives in the Netherlands, the yarn shops over there are wonderful!!!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

What beautiful stuff! Those color combos in their yarns are to die for!


----------



## MissV2 (Jan 3, 2013)

Really fun stuff, but a bit pricey. :sm19: :sm16:


----------

